# DSub1 wrist shots



## larkja

So, there aren't too many wrist shots out there showing what it actually looks like. And those that are, it looks like it was being worn by a girl or a prepubescent male - looks HUGE! So, I thought I would start a thread to show what it actually looks like. Please also include your wrist size with the pic for reference.

7.1" flat wrist on Isofrane (taken in the mirror which is why it looks funky):


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, there are plenty of pics and threads out there, both on this and the diver forum......but I'll play...

7.5" wrist on a yellow ISO.......47 year old leftie, 6'4" 245.....so I have been thru puberty


----------



## Mestari

What's the lug to lug -size on this, if I may ask?


----------



## RSDA

Mestari said:


> What's the lug to lug -size on this, if I may ask?


From Gnomon:

The newly design 300m water resistant stainless steel case measure 42mm case without the crown, has a lug to lug length of 49mm, and a height of about 11.8mm, with a lug width of 22mm. The curved lugs helps in the ergonomics of the case making it extremely comfortable on all wrist sizes.


----------



## oso2276

I'll post another tomorrow with better light. 6.7" wrist









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Another. 6.7" wrist









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Side view. 6.7" wrist









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Need to find some yellow rubber. 6.7" wrist









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

oso2276 said:


> Need to find some yellow rubber


Morellato.
Hirsch Robby (not completely yellow).


----------



## oso2276

stuffler said:


> Morellato.
> Hirsch Robby (not completely yellow).


Thanks mate. I will look for one early January 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Got my yellow rubber from Isofran.....Borealis make a great rubber band, but not in yellow...


----------



## oso2276

Found some old Breatling rubber. Actually it is very confortable. 6.7" wrist 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Jim Addy

Great strap option above. 

Jim


----------



## oso2276

Night wrist picture 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode

Haven't used this pic yet, although its from a previous set.


----------



## SISL

Just received #40...


----------



## ThaWatcher

jdelage said:


> Just received #40...


Must say it's growing on me. The more i see it the more i like it. Especially the yellow accents. I only would have liked the date better on 6.


----------



## SISL

I like the date where it is but it's super dupper small.


----------



## pigmode

I like that the date doesn't interfere with legibility. It there basically only if you need it.


----------



## oso2276

Today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

oso2276 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Absolutely stunning -- thanks for posting. IIRC, the Sub1 crystal is slightly domed. Does that have any effects in terms of wrist presence and AR properties in everyday use?


----------



## oso2276

Kirkawall said:


> Absolutely stunning -- thanks for posting. IIRC, the Sub1 crystal is slightly domed. Does that have any effects in terms of wrist presence and AR properties in everyday use?


I think the domed crystal it is a nice upgrade over a flat one (like the one on a DA36), it wears great. Visibility is outstanding even at the worst light reflection angle. The size it is great, not too tall, not too big. See how it compares to an older Omega Seamaster









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

oso2276 said:


> I think the domed crystal it is a nice upgrade over a flat one (like the one on a DA36), it wears great. Visibility is outstanding even at the worst light reflection angle. The size it is great, not too tall, not too big. See how it compares to an older Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Many thanks for the reply and the pix -- makes it much easier to chart the differences. Mine should arrive in the next few days. Very excited to meet it in person (though my DA36 is a bit apprehensive)


----------



## Maddog1970

Wearing mine today...


----------



## Kirkawall

Mine arrived last night - it is a seriously well-built watch, with great attention to detail in design and execution. Still getting used to the TinyDate feature but overall delighted with the package and looking forward to wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## Kirkawall

Double post


----------



## oso2276

Kirkawall said:


> Mine arrived last night - it is a seriously well-built watch, with great attention to detail in design and execution. Still getting used to the TinyDate feature but overall delighted with the package and looking forward to wearing it tomorrow.


Post a picture 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Maddog1970 said:


> Wearing mine today...
> 
> View attachment 12930231


Very nice !! Can I ask what the yellow strap is?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nessun Dorma said:


> Very nice !! Can I ask what the yellow strap is?


Isofrane would be my guess.


----------



## Kirkawall

Some pix from today from my studio. Loving the solidity of this piece, how the design language of bezel and crown are integrated, and the way both case and dial seem to change depending on the light.


----------



## pigmode

Close to finishing a three week rotation, after a trip to WatchMann for inspection and regulation. They did a great job!


----------



## Kirkawall

Very nice! Just noticed the lack of the "Made in Germany" text on the dial (I am so used to it on my other Damaskos I seem not to see it even when it's there now).



pigmode said:


> Close to finishing a three week rotation, after a trip to WatchMann for inspection and regulation. They did a great job!


----------



## pigmode

Kirkawall said:


> Very nice! Just noticed the lack of the "Made in Germany" text on the dial (I am so used to it on my other Damaskos I seem not to see it even when it's there now).


I like that text.

The blasted u-boat steel to my mind, gives the watch such a strong no nonsense quality. I love the finish. The yellow otoh, I find myself sometimes wishing there was less of it. Its a personal aesthetic of course, but now I see if I do trade for a DS30, I'll go for the black and white motif.


----------



## oso2276

Like the subtle blue tint
View attachment 12967983


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Two from today on the NATO. Finding it a very comfortable daily wearer, with superb legibility under nearly all conditions. Staying between 0-3s per day, which is impressive indeed.

best,

k


----------



## oso2276

Today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

oso2276 said:


> Today


Double D ? Damasko & Defender ?


----------



## oso2276

stuffler said:


> Double D ? Damasko & Defender ?


 yes. I feel this is the proper watch to wear on a proper Land Rover

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Only

Hello
Does anyone know how is the bezel insert of the dsub1 fixed to the bezel? Is it glued or threaded insert?


----------



## StufflerMike

Only said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know how is the bezel insert of the dsub1 fixed to the bezel? Is it glued or threaded insert?


Please no double posts. The answer is „threaded".


----------



## decafdave

I'm loving mine so far, number 62.


----------



## Kirkawall

Swapped NATO for Robby -- really enjoying the look and fit of this combo.


----------



## jumpnj86

New day and new strap. Love working Sundays

Also, anyone try fitting a sinn rubber strap to one of these? Been looking through the forum and haven't came across the scenario. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly

nice! Love it on khaki nato


----------



## jumpnj86

Just lifting stuff and killing time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

jumpnj86 said:


> Just lifting stuff and killing time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you in the oil fields??


----------



## jumpnj86

Colombia said:


> Are you in the oil fields??


Yes sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## elmosquito71

Love the purple strap. Did you get that thru Gnomon?


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpnj86

elmosquito71 said:


> Love the purple strap. Did you get that thru Gnomon?


I honestly can't recall but I know it was just a google search. Most likely eBay  I've had it for quite a while. Also Had one in 24mm with Pvd hardware as well. Regret letting that go with a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpnj86

New purple silicone band. So comfy and the hardware matches perfectly to the case finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

jumpnj86 said:


> New purple silicone band. So comfy and the hardware matches perfectly to the case finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You decided to keep it??


----------



## jumpnj86

Colombia said:


> You decided to keep it??


For a minute. Was gonna go for a chrono avenger but can't justify spending more at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Cool, glad you held on to it.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice NATO. Where did you get it and how is the stiching? I've yet to find a NATO where the stitching didn't end up rubbing me raw after having it on all day.



Kirkawall said:


> Swapped NATO for Robby -- really enjoying the look and fit of this combo.


I did that look. What's a Robby?


----------



## StufflerMike

mrozowjj said:


> What's a Robby?


Hirsch Robby strap would be my guess.


----------



## elbilo

mrozowjj said:


> Nice NATO. Where did you get it and how is the stiching? I've yet to find a NATO where the stitching didn't end up rubbing me raw after having it on all day.


Matte nato in liquor yellow from Gnomon. I have it in racing green on my DS30 G and find it comfortable. Haven't had any chafing on my wrist while wearing about 12 hours a day.


----------



## oso2276

Nice looking 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

jumpnj86 said:


> New purple silicone band. So comfy and the hardware matches perfectly to the case finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I thought I saw a scratch but turns out to the submarine silhouette


----------



## myoda

Just got mine Friday. Amazingly I ordered it on Thursday afternoon and it arrived Friday afternoon (Singapore to Melbourne).

I've found it running about 10 minutes/day fast, yes minutes not seconds. Does the timing take some time to 'bed in' as it's automatic?

Nato strap was free, along with another fluro orange one. Looks good I think.

Also only 2 left at GNOMON as of last Thursday. Couldn't fault their service and super fast shipping.


----------



## StufflerMike

10min/24 hrs is way too much. Got magnetized on its way to Melbourne ?


----------



## Ragl

Superb catch Myoda and congrats, the DSub looks awesome. 

However, as Mike suggests, with the watch running so fast there is a good chance that it is magnetised. A quick and easy way to check is to gently lower the watch down over a compass and if the needle deflects, this will confirm that the watch has become magnetised; the watch will then require de-magnetising, which is very straightforward and easy, a quick YouTube scan will come up with the relevant instructions. Best of luck.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Psalty

Ragl said:


> A quick and easy way to check is to gently lower the watch down over a compass and if the needle deflects, this will confirm that the watch has become magnetised...


Except in AU, you have to stand on your head.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myoda

Ragl said:


> Superb catch Myoda and congrats, the DSub looks awesome.
> 
> However, as Mike suggests, with the watch running so fast there is a good chance that it is magnetised. A quick and easy way to check is to gently lower the watch down over a compass and if the needle deflects, this will confirm that the watch has become magnetised; the watch will then require de-magnetising, which is very straightforward and easy, a quick YouTube scan will come up with the relevant instructions. Best of luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Thanks guys, will find my navigation compass and give it a test. 4 minutes fast from 10 hours today so still a little out.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decafdave

Here is my bold choice for today. I wasn't sure how I felt about the strap when it arrived, but the more I wear it, the more it grows on me.


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1 and the Turrialba Volcano









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS

This watch gets more comments than any other I've ever worn, even without the racing stripes on the strap. Gotta love it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

larkja said:


> So, there aren't too many wrist shots out there showing what it actually looks like,and those that are look like it was being worn by a girl or a prepubescent male - looks HUGE!


 Actually IMO this watch does wear bigger than it's measurements might lead one to believe,feeling more like a 44/45mm watch..
7.5" flat wrist.24,45mm & 55mm from about 18" distance..


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

18mm @22"...7.5" wrist.


----------



## 74notserpp

The right tool for the job









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

18,35 & 55mm at 18-20"...


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleburns

E8ArmyDiver said:


> 18mm @22"...7.5" wrist.


hahaha, even the carpet is green


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## RSM13

Saltwater spray


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## ApacheDriver




----------



## RedViola

ApacheDriver said:


> View attachment 15961174


Is that an old photo or did you buy another one?!


----------



## ApacheDriver

Whadda you think...?


----------



## md2495

some great pics on here! thanks for sharing.


----------

